# Misconceptions.



## Jiangxi (Sep 1, 2011)

To those in the furry fandom; what's the biggest misconception of the community that you've acknowledged, and why does it bother you / seem inaccurate?

I'm not really seriously asking this, but I figure a little thread interaction can get a good discussion / debate going. I'm just curious how different people view the subject, so I thought it'd be fun.

Didn't see any thread like this before, and I don't think it's against the rules. SO.. a new bit of online sociability can't hurt. ​


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

That we like having sexual relations with animals or that we have sex while in fursuits.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 1, 2011)

^^^
That's the first thing that comes to mind xD Creativity on standby


----------



## Jiangxi (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually know a furry who had sex with his dog. Not only that, but he screams at everyone over nothing constantly, threatens suicide, screams when people try to comfort him, then apologizes and repeats.

I think that's one of the reasons why I *hated* furries for so long. The wrong impressions, bigoted crowds.

It didn't really hit me that there's a nut in every community until a while later. x:
Thank heavens the misconceptions remain misconceptions in most cases.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I actually know a furry who had sex with his dog. Not only that, but he screams at everyone over nothing constantly, threatens suicide, screams when people try to comfort him, then apologizes and repeats.
> 
> I think that's one of the reasons why I *hated* furries for so long. The wrong impressions, bigoted crowds.
> 
> ...



Yes, but they still remain- that's the problem. I blame the media for misrepresenting us, especially on that "CSI" show


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 1, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I actually know a furry who had sex with his dog. Not only that, but he screams at everyone over nothing constantly, threatens suicide, screams when people try to comfort him, then apologizes and repeats.
> 
> I think that's one of the reasons why I *hated* furries for so long. The wrong impressions, bigoted crowds.
> 
> ...



Invite him here.  If we don't ban him first (and admitting to doing that is an instantly bannable offense), even the most tolerant of furries among us will make him beg to be banned.



DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, but they still remain- that's the problem. I blame the media for misrepresenting us, especially on that "CSI" show



The thing is, the media rarely if ever represents any subculture or fandom in any way close to accurately.  The reason they don't is because it's not as sensational or entertaining.

On the CSI tangent, I watched that episode and kind of enjoyed it.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> To those in the furry fandom; what's the biggest misconception of the community that you've acknowledged, and why does it bother you / seem inaccurate?
> 
> I'm not really seriously asking this, but I figure a little thread interaction can get a good discussion / debate going. I'm just curious how different people view the subject, so I thought it'd be fun.
> 
> Didn't see any thread like this before, and I don't think it's against the rules. SO.. a new bit of online sociability can't hurt. ​



k, sounds reasonable enough

When you say misconception... a fair amount of the accusations of various misconduct made against the fandom have factual precedent and therefore aren't entirely misconceived. To say that they hold true for every member of the fandom would be incorrect, obviously, and the notion that the entirety of the fandom participates in such conduct would be a misconception I suppose.  That would be THE ONE truest misconception - that EVERYONE does those double-plus-ungood things.

Aside from the very basic truth that there's no black-and-white way to portray the fandom, either in a benign or malign fashion, the fact remains that we're people.  A "normal" person is a nebulous, abstract being that does not exist simply because they can not be accurately and consistently defined.



ArielMT said:


> Invite him here. If we don't ban him first (and admitting to doing that is an instantly bannable offense), even the most tolerant of furries among us will make him beg to be banned.



please please please please me want new chewtoy

Also, OP, why'd you use center justify? Looks peculiar, is all.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 1, 2011)

Another misconception coming to mind is that all furries are together the most tolerant and accepting bunch of hugbox-ready weaklings.  While it's true we're collectively more socially liberal than most of society, and while it's true that too many furries have very thin skin underneath all that imaginary fur, the general misconception is so untrue that the furries who do believe it call anyone who dares to disagree with them "trolls."

Some have gone so far as to call Fur Affinity Forums "Troll Affinity" because of our willingness and penchant for not holding back any disagreements we have with each other.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Some have gone so far as to call Fur Affinity Forums "Troll Affinity" because of our willingness and penchant for not holding back any disagreements we have with each other.



Also, because we always put new members through boot camp.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 1, 2011)

That being a furry is a lifestyle choice part of who we are as a  person. i.e. Believe that you're an animal in a human body.
Basically replace "a Homosexual" with "a Furry"

There  may be one or two strays who actually believe this and will fight tooth  and nail to defend it, but of course the thought's absurd.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> That being a furry is a lifestyle choice part of who we are as a  person. i.e. Believe that you're an animal in a human body.
> Basically replace "a Homosexual" with "a Furry"
> 
> There  may be one or two strays who actually believe this and will fight tooth  and nail to defend it, but of course the thought's absurd.



Except how does one "join" the fandom under such a belief, if they were never not a Furry? There had to be a time when one was not Furry else we could see that everyone could be a Furry in denial.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine have already been claimed.  

The many, MANY times I've seen threads of 'how do I come out to my parents as a Furry' makes me sad.  There's also the no, we're not into screwing animals, then someone shows up and says they bone their dog, and not in the good way.  That bothers me about the fandom.  It's not a lifestyle, and it's not an excuse to make out with your pet or farm animal. *wince*

That, and all the drama if furs don't act as a hugbox or if they're not tolerant of every single fetish out there.  So I'm not into diapered-egg-laying-multi-breasted-bondage-herms.  It doesn't mean I'm intolerant.  It just means I have better taste


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 1, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Except how does one "join" the fandom under such a belief, if they were never not a Furry? There had to be a time when one was not Furry else we could see that everyone could be a Furry in denial.


I'm sorry, but this just confused me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

Why do people in the fandom insist that they were always Furries? Unless your mother and father were Furries and they exposed you to the fandom as a child, then you discovered it and joined it on your own. And that must mean that you were not a Furry at some point until you made the decision to become a Furry. It's like asking an otaku whether or not they'd be an otaku if they never saw any Japanese animation to start with. 

Find a fandom > like it > identify with it > join it.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, I understand what you mean now. Thanks for clarifying 



DarrylWolf said:


> your mother and father were Furries and they exposed you to the fandom as a child.


Am I the only one of thinking that this would be a disturbing way to raise a child?


----------



## Random User (Sep 1, 2011)

Biggest thing to me: That the furry fandom is one big fetish.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 1, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Why do people in the fandom insist that they were always Furries? Unless your mother and father were Furries and they exposed you to the fandom as a child, then you discovered it and joined it on your own. And that must mean that you were not a Furry at some point until you made the decision to become a Furry. It's like asking an otaku whether or not they'd be an otaku if they never saw any Japanese animation to start with.
> 
> Find a fandom > like it > identify with it > join it.


It's more like:

Research>Find the fandom of choice> Like it>join it>Find your niche within the fandom



Random User said:


> Biggest thing to me: That the furry fandom is one big fetish.


That burns me all the time.


----------



## Rhasp (Sep 1, 2011)

Its that you have to come out as a furry cause youre secretly being a furry for youre entire live... *sigh* It just make me sick.

And lets not talk about that ubercrappy CSI episode whos name shall not be spoken here, please? It make me want to throw up something, prepheringbly on them scriptwriters desks. *sigh*


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

The furry fandom is full of sex addicts...which is partially true. 

It is an inconvinient truth that furries take it upon themselves to make the misconceptions on how they act that garners the reputation that the fandom has. Insist on change and the people who have accepted the lifestyle freak and insist that you are a troll.


 It is also a note that some furries hate other furries that take control on what gets filtered by the media. KAge would be an example, but he does it for the good of the fandom and the convention he runs.

And no not forget one misconception: furries and drama mongering...actually...it's true.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 1, 2011)

Almost everyone I talk to IRL about furries assumes that fursuits are only for sex. Not that they could be fun to make and wear, to interact with people, volunteer, one of that. Only that suits are for sex.


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 1, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> To those in the furry fandom; what's the biggest misconception of the community that you've acknowledged, and why does it bother you / seem inaccurate?
> 
> I'm not really seriously asking this, but I figure a little thread interaction can get a good discussion / debate going. I'm just curious how different people view the subject, so I thought it'd be fun.
> 
> Didn't see any thread like this before, and I don't think it's against the rules. SO.. a new bit of online sociability can't hurt. ​



I have one, and I get this from furries themselves, not just people outside the fandom, it seems like most people I meet think that because I'm a furry, I MUST know how to roleplay and I must be in character all the time, it's awkward when furries start acting out scenes and they get upset when I don't join in XD; There are so many furries that are never in-character, like me, but so many people seem to think that because you're a furry, you must act like your fursona.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

GravoxT-Rex said:


> I have one, and I get this from furries themselves, not just people outside the fandom, it seems like most people I meet think that because I'm a furry, I MUST know how to roleplay and I must be in character all the time, it's awkward when furries start acting out scenes and they get upset when I don't join in XD; There are so many furries that are never in-character, like me, but so many people seem to think that because you're a furry, you must act like your fursona.



Have you ever gotten a PM or IM with a person asking your cock size? Awkward....


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Have you ever gotten a PM or IM with a person asking your cock size? Awkward....



Oh god, I hope to never experience that. XD


----------



## keretceres (Sep 1, 2011)

I have spoken to many people about Furries and the Fandom and something that I have found time and time  again is that people  who have seen the CSI show, are immediately negative on the whole subject. Media representation is very important to some and has a great affect on people's ability to accept something. This is also a reason why I think in the western world, for example homosexuality has become more accepted;  the media has portrayed it ever increasingly and usually in a positive light. - People get used to the idea that it is 'normal' so they start to become  less closed to the idea. 

The media produces accepted, 'credible' stereotypes that people trust and assume are fact. Even if common sense argues against it.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 1, 2011)

that all furries live in their parents basement masturbating to star fox porn 24/7 and/or have functional autism.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 1, 2011)

Other than aforementioned zoophilia, the other one i hear is that the fandom = only LGBT. Considering my sexuality, i don't have an argument for this.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 1, 2011)

you know, CSI made another furry episode, kinda, not with fursuits, rather catsuits and spammed some BDSM on it.

Also, it's one of those subjects that not many news media really care about. Hell, it's only when large cons are on the news, same with ANime Fandom. And when was the last time you saw a negative media on Anime? Never, because it's not interesting. Furries on the other hand have contriversial crap on it, like bestiality which many furries disagree that it's even in the fandom. 

Mainstream media is where most people look at, you don't see a whole lotta people going through several sources when it came to the whole Libya rebelion, instead they watch the news. Also, depending on what the news channel is too. FOX NEWS would just screw everything even more.

Also, there have been some possitive ones, but it's either from a different country (there is one made by Brazil which was pretty good) or on the Internet. Either way, there has only been one good one and it was called the Fanboy Confessional which was on SPACETV, Canada only for now. 

So overall, there have been more crap about furries on TV than good.

And the fact is, a lot of people really don't care about stuff like this.


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2011)

"hello I'm _________. I like you, wanna yiff?" this is not true, we invite you for dinner first. :V


----------



## DW_ (Sep 1, 2011)

The common ones, mostly. It pisses me off to no end the assumptions morons throw out about furries.


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 1, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> "hello I'm _________. I like you, wanna yiff?" this is not true, we invite you for dinner first. :V



I never get invited to dinner first. ;^;


----------



## haggisreflux (Sep 1, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Also, because we always put new members through boot camp.


I get to go to camp?!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2011)

It's less of a misconception, and more of an issue of having the stupidest furries surface at any one time. They're extreme in one way or another, and so that all becomes 'us'. 

You have that retarded girl from Taboo or whatever who HAS TO WEAR HER FURSUIT 24/7OMGBBQ. Yeah...Doing wonders. Those ones are the issue - The ones so desperate for money, they'll throw anything under the bus.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

I really don't know the popular misconception, tbh. Whatever is propagated on the internet to me is a wash, because it's the INTERNET. I'm also not foaming at the mouth to divulge my hobby to others. What's mine is mine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing bothers me. If people choose to believe every bit of BS they are told that is their problem.


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

"Identifying ones self with an animal is a disease of the brain." Yeah, now I've heard it all.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> "Identifying ones self with an animal is a disease of the brain." Yeah, now I've heard it all.



That's got to be the funniest thing I have read for a long time.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've found that most every asshole furfag you meet online isn't an asshole in real life.

Also I've found that a lot of the stereotypes are so very true that it's painful but at the same time others are lies and slander lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've found that most every asshole furfag you meet online isn't an asshole in real life.
> 
> Also I've found that a lot of the stereotypes are so very true that it's painful but at the same time others are lies and slander lol.



It's easy to put a front on when you're online and can't be seen.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 1, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've found that most every asshole furfag you meet online isn't an asshole in real life.



I hit people IRL when I say I will online. :{


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

I know it's been said, but that we're all in it for the porn. Granted, I don't DISlike furry porn, but a) I prefer clean furry art to porn and b) I prefer other porn to furry porn.
That we're all into bestiality. That we're all into dog cocks. That we're all plushophiles. That we're all into BDSM. 

That we have no lives. That we live in fursuits. That we're all gay/bi. That we're all "FURRY PRIDE, RISE UP, STOP THE FURSECUTION". That we're all wolves, foxes, and huskies. 

I could go on.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 1, 2011)

The most annoying thing to me is the people who think that every furfag is in it solely for sex. This is not the case for a lot of people. I'm not denying that the sex side exists, but there is much more to the fandom than that.

Edit: oh another thing that bugs me is "people's chracters are just used to hide their faults/make up for things they dislike/blahblahblah that sort of stuff. While people surely do this, mine is just a cartoony avatar. Nothing more.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> oh another thing that bugs me is "people's chracters are just used to hide their faults/make up for things they dislike/blahblahblah that sort of stuff. While people surely do this, mine is just a cartoony avatar. Nothing more.



This too. My sona is literally me. She has all my strengths and all my faults. I intentionally made her that way. She even has my body type and overweightness, even though I hate it.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The most annoying thing to me is the people who think that every furfag is in it solely for sex. This is not the case for a lot of people. I'm not denying that the sex side exists, but there is much more to the fandom than that.



This is one I see a lot. People are of the belief that the furry fandom is nothing but a sexual fetish, and in that context even completely innocent artwork and fursuits become horrifyingly deviant.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 1, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> To those in the furry fandom; what's the biggest misconception of the community that you've acknowledged, and why does it bother you / seem inaccurate?​


​
That the media is out to get Furry / Furry is a secret thing that most people loathe and thus you can never tell a soul.

As a generic "nerd" who by this point is a few months shy of playing tabletop games the majority of their life, the former gets me rolling with laughter. The "OMG IT MISREPRESENTS US SO BAD" comments lead me to think said persons have no experience outside the fandom (Note: It is merely coincidence that, often times, they actually _don't_) when they think that the comic / D&D crowd had it better at the worst of their times than Furry does at its best. Fun question: Which subject has had multiple films and 60 Minutes reports about how it leads to satanism, suicide, occultism, violence, etcetera? Hint: It's not the one that begins with a F. The worst that is said about Furries is that they're _horny_, which since often times the media portrayal is of teenage / young adult furries that's about as redundant as saying babies like to cry a lot.

Mind, this is merely on the "Furries have it worse than other groups" subject. On "out to get Furry" itself? ... Well, here I can somewhat point back to other fandoms too. Look at what's going on in Tokyo with Anime / Manga censorship. Look at D&D's reception in its heyday. Compare the videogame witch-hunt after shootings. 

This doesn't necessarily mean that Furry is not being targeted, mind. All it means is that if the media is out to get Furry, it's doing a really shitty job. I don't mean shitty as in "Pick up the slack," I mean shitty as in "You would / should get your ass fired for doing your job that badly" shitty. I mean, if you really want to fuck Furry over, make a "CBS News" profile, set Mature Filter to "See that messed up shit", and broadcast the front page live - spontaneously - on the news whilst going a few pages back too. That's not even the worst thing you could do, but it's better than what the media's been able to do with the combined budget limits of "1000 Ways to Die", "CSI", "Attack of the Show", "Tyra Banks Show", and so on. 

Essentially, either it's a load of crock, or Furry has some aura that incites incompetence in anyone with a camera and malintent to such a degree that even 3rd & 4th degree exposure editors are fucked over by it.


For "something you can never share as most people hate it," that's another laughable claim that is surprisingly common in the fandom. Even excluding the obvious smart-alleck reply of "I doubt most of Asia either knows or cares about Furry," the basic first world citizen has minimal / no exposure to the fandom. Maybe that one CSI episode they half remember said something that sort-of stuck for them, or maybe they pondered one day if there was a club for things like Bugs Bunny fans like there is for Star Trek fans. But that's about the extent of it. The average person cares about Furry as much as the average person cares about the _Wing Commander_ series.

Furthermore, notice that most of the fucked up responses to Furry - coincidentally - relate to how it's told. Someone's asked about hobbies / fandoms and casually mentions it? Maybe a snide comment if unlucky, but that's it. However, most people who go "OMG NO ONE MUST KNOW"? It's because of posts such as this. Yes, if your parents walk in to catch you looking at _borderline porn / pinups of animal people_, they might be a bit negative with their reception. It's not because they're "prudes", or "don't understand". Imagine if your parents walked in to see you looking at someone (even in a, somehow, SFW image) being groped by a Tentacle Monster and gasping / flustered. Their response is either going to be a "Haha, oh wow, they're at that age" if they're familiar with the type of material, or "God dammit you looking at porn right now?" Similarly, if you have a pin-up of an animal girl on your screen, don't expect a formal debate on the artistic quality of the creator's work (Oh my, look at how well they represented the fur on that creature!).

Furry is not - innately - something that you cannot tell anyone about. However, similarly, it is not something you _must_ tell someone about. Just as you do not go home and spontaneously burst out "I'm a Trekkie and proud of it!" before tearing off your suit to reveal a Redshirt outfit, slap on a pair of Vulcan ears, and try using the sleeper touch on the room's occupants, you do not come down from your room wearing ears, a tail, and a "Yiff" shirt going "I'm a Furry and proud of it!" That's just poor tact, social skills, and so on. If someone asks, feel free to answer... or keep it to yourself. However, don't act as though it's either some dark secret that if you utter by a syllable will behead your loved ones, nor like it's something that must be shouted from the rooftops like the love you share with your fiance / spouse / significant other.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't put anything into my character really so I'm not disguising my faults as my character is one big fault in its on in the sense that there's no development behind it x3


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Another thing that bugs me is "people's chracters are just used to hide their faults/make up for things they dislike/blahblahblah that sort of stuff. While people surely do this, mine is just a cartoony avatar. Nothing more.


Oh god thank you, this is another one that strikes me. Along with "wearing a suit (or being an animal) hides your childhood problems" or some shit.


It's sort of relevant to my earlier post on this page, that supposedly the fandom is a shelter for diseased minds or something. *Facepalm*
I would rather have a stranger judge me for being a fur-perv, than having one think that I'm legitimately insane.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> That's got to be the funniest thing I have read for a long time.


You'd get a kick outta my mother.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2011)

israfur said:


> You'd get a kick outta my mother.


I know I did. ;3

Biggest misconception? That furries actually get along and cooperate and agree to disagree. What a load of shit.


----------



## israfur (Sep 1, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> I know I did. ;3


Touche` 
>B]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 1, 2011)

What misconceptions will I see when I take the Benz to Pittsburgh?  Answer: all of em.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 1, 2011)

Attaman, please don't ever leave the forums.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 2, 2011)

Triple_7 said:


> Most have been mentioned, the whole its all about sex thing, everyone is gay/bi, conventions are nothing but a massive orgy, we all _*worship the devil*_, child molesters, etc etc etc...


That's the first time I've heard that rumor. Where'd that misconception originate from?
I wonder what would make people think "They're in costumes! They must worship the devil!"


----------



## rodox_video (Sep 2, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I actually know a furry who had sex with his dog. Not only that, but he screams at everyone over nothing constantly, threatens suicide, screams when people try to comfort him, then apologizes and repeats.



Can you please elaborate, if possible? Have you contacted the authorities?


----------



## Lunar (Sep 2, 2011)

Though it's been said several times, the sexual relations with animals.  And the fact that people think it's "childish".  My mom just laughed at me when she asked what site I was on, and told me to grow up.  My dad seems cool with it, though.  Then again, my dad's cool with pretty much everything.  Except murder.  And drugs.  And me having sex.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 2, 2011)

I had several misconceptions when I joined the furry fandom, one of them being that every single furry screamed about trolls and called everything a troll. I've seen furries like that, but thankfully not en masse here.


----------



## Hisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Sadly, the most common misconception that stays (when the others are gone) is that a person can only call (her/him/hir)self a furry if he/she/shi is a part of community. Which is plainly wrong because a person can and often does match the description the community members themselves recognize as credible, while not being aware of how that is called, or about fandom itself.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

There are no misconceptions just generalizations.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> There are no misconceptions just generalizations.



Umm, no. come back when you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Umm, no. come back when you know what you're talking about.


The thing people are "misconceiving" about do happens within the furry community it's a generalization to think EVERY furry does it.

When a guy comes up to you and says "all furries fuck in mascot suits" you can't say he's wrong because it actually happens but only some furries do it.

*misÂ·conÂ·cepÂ·tion*
/ËŒmiskÉ™nËˆsepSHÉ™n/Noun: A view or opinion that is incorrect because based on faulty thinking or understanding

*genÂ·erÂ·alÂ·iÂ·zaÂ·tionâ€‚ â€‚

*3. Logic . a. a proposition asserting something to be true either of all members of a certain class or of an indefinite part of that class.

You can't hide the bad things under your carpet just because you don't like it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2011)

Nvm.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

I take back what I said it goes hand in hand, I apologize.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 2, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You said earlier misconceptions don't exist. I basically said you're wrong and still say you're wrong. In fact I know you're wrong.
> 
> People believe what they get told, if they are told something false about the fandom and base their view on it, it's a misconception.
> 
> I never said generalizations didn't exist, I have been in the fandom long enough to know they do, I'm just saying misconceptions DO exist as well. I mean to be able to generalize you need to have been told false information to begin with, and as I said basing a view on faulty understanding from false information IS by your quoted definition, a misconception.


You're right, I'm sorry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> I take back what I said it goes hand in hand, I apologize.



That voids my reply now.


----------



## israfur (Sep 2, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Furry is not - innately - something that you cannot tell anyone about. However, similarly, it is not something you _must_ tell someone about. Just as you do not go home and spontaneously burst out "I'm a Trekkie and proud of it!" before tearing off your suit to reveal a Redshirt outfit, slap on a pair of Vulcan ears, and try using the sleeper touch on the room's occupants, you do not come down from your room wearing ears, a tail, and a "Yiff" shirt going "I'm a Furry and proud of it!" That's just poor tact, social skills, and so on. If someone asks, feel free to answer... or keep it to yourself. However, don't act as though it's either some dark secret that if you utter by a syllable will behead your loved ones, nor like it's something that must be shouted from the rooftops like the love you share with your fiance / spouse / significant other.



That was really good and I agree with Tides, don't go. xD
This spoke to me on a bunch of levels and it's true. Example; I'm a big knitting fan irl (no joke.) I wouldn't go parading my love for knitted yarn like a weirdo, dress myself in yarn from head-to-toe, and baww when someone doesn't share my affection for it.

Another great point you bring up is that furrydom is only taboo if you make it a taboo thing.
How awkward would it be if someone treated knitting like a furry treated the fandom? It's really just a hobby after all, I talk about it if someone brings it up because I've nothing to hide.  I'm glad you brought up such an enlightening post.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 2, 2011)

It's actually more a general thing, but I get annoyed with people who have strong, focused opinions on what should be enjoyed by people of various age-bins.  Furry falls into this, of course, like lunar_helix up there said.  You know... obviously, in all possible worlds, animal-people are just for children ages 1-10, and can never be used artistically or stylistically for any other age-group.  This is how books like Animal Farm or Watership Down end up in the children's lit section of libraries.  And that annoys me.


----------



## Jiangxi (Sep 2, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's less of a misconception, and more of an issue of having the stupidest furries surface at any one time. They're extreme in one way or another, and so that all becomes 'us'.
> 
> You have that retarded girl from Taboo or whatever who HAS TO WEAR HER FURSUIT 24/7OMGBBQ. Yeah...Doing wonders. Those ones are the issue - The ones so desperate for money, they'll throw anything under the bus.



Ah!
I was just talking about that in a fursuiting thread. I'm glad someone here watched the same thing. It sort of scared me for a while, as I was younger when I saw it, so I assumed every furry was that.. well, obsessive at the time.

Thankfully, I'm learning differently.

Oh.. and to the guy who asked if I called the police on the dude who abused his dog, I tried for a little while. I got his name and where he lived. I only needed his last name and the name of a shelter. I was going to take the dog away from him, but people got all up on my nuts, screaming, "YOU'RE DOIN' IT WRONG".

I 'unno. He was in therapy, on medication, and avoiding doing anything with the dog, so I just.. dropped it after a lot of people told me I was doing the wrong thing, so I felt like a hate-monger.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

At least furries don't eat their own sofas as snacks. :V


----------



## Jiangxi (Sep 3, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> At least furries don't eat their own sofas as snacks. :V


You have no way of knowing this. >:V


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody down to eat some sofa cushions? :V


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

I originally was (and still am) a member of SomethingAwful, so my misconceptions were that furries were pedophiles, dogfuckers, sexual deviants of the worst variety. I was somewhat surprised when I found this forum. Actively bashing pedophiles and dogfuckers? You dun good, FAF. You 'ight by me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2011)

William said:


> I originally was (and still am) a member of SomethingAwful, so my misconceptions were that furries were pedophiles, dogfuckers, sexual deviants of the worst variety. I was somewhat surprised when I found this forum. Actively bashing pedophiles and dogfuckers? You dun good, FAF. You 'ight by me.



Well duh, what did you expect to find? Oh yeah we really welcome pedophiles and dogfuckers here with opne arms. /sarcasm.

Instead of believing the cock and bullshit you're told you should look into things yourself.


----------



## William (Sep 3, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Instead of believing the cock and bullshit you're told you should look into things yourself.


 ....You realize that's exactly what I did, right? You're defensive over nothing.


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 4, 2011)

I have to agree, FAF is a breath of fresh air.  I've always stayed on the fringe of the hobby because my perception was it was inundated with "lifestylers" who believed all-of-the-above.  I think the "Burned Fur" group made many of the same complaints, but their mistake IMHO is that they tried to turn it into a crusade.  It's a hobby for crying out loud, don't take it too seriously!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> Oh.. and to the guy who asked if I called the police on the dude who abused his dog, I tried for a little while. I got his name and where he lived. I only needed his last name and the name of a shelter. I was going to take the dog away from him, but people got all up on my nuts, screaming, "YOU'RE DOIN' IT WRONG".
> 
> I 'unno. He was in therapy, on medication, and avoiding doing anything with the dog, so I just.. dropped it after a lot of people told me I was doing the wrong thing, so I felt like a hate-monger.


 sounds like a couple of zoos guilt tripped you into not doing it 
What kinda bs did they say? Was it the ol' "the dog will be put to sleep, no questions!!"


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 4, 2011)

Misconception:

All furries like to be hugged/cuddled/touched/petted/whatever in RL.

I swear to god if one more furry thinks this. Yes it's possible to fall victim of misconceptions of your own fandom when you're in it.

tl;dr don't touch me and don't assume others like being touched


----------



## Sar (Sep 4, 2011)

Blues said:


> I never get invited to dinner first. ;^;


See you at seven.


----------



## thewall (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone heard of no true scotsman?

I talked to a guy on another message board about me being a furry.  He was like "don't you mean otherkin?"  I said no.  He was then like "is this thread about otherkin, because I knew several otherkin on the GMOD server I moderate."  I bawled him out, saying that otherkin are not furries, they are just screwed up in the head.  He was then like "Ok, chill bro, otherkin are rational as long as they aren't militant about it"  He later bawled me out for posting a link to some of my G RATED comics on another thread because he was afraid to click on it.

I believed several misconseptions about the furry fandom.  I'm a mormon, so I had a few moral qualms about furry at first, but I was interested in the furry fandom anyway.  I eventually joined up, still believing a few misconceptions.  I expressed a few in the Rant/Rave thread, and got bawled out.  I'm such a newfag.

I'm still afraid to tell my parents/older brother in case they believe the same stereotypes.  Good thing they don't watch anything that depicted us inaccurately, like CSI or American Dad or any other bit of crap out there.  My older brother is a jerk about furries, and my parents are annoyed with me enough for being an anime geek.  They were afraid that I would become addicted to tentacle hentai or something like that.


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I talked to a guy on another message board about me being a furry.  He was like "don't you mean otherkin?"  I said no.  He was then like "is this thread about otherkin, because I knew several otherkin on the GMOD server I moderate."  I bawled him out, saying that otherkin are not furries, they are just screwed up in the head.  He was then like "Ok, chill bro, otherkin are rational as long as they aren't militant about it"  He later bawled me out for posting a link to some of my G RATED comics on another thread because he was afraid to click on it.



Contrary to popular belief, most otherkin will bitch you out for calling them furries. They are two separate things totally.


----------



## Billythe44th (Sep 9, 2011)

One thing that irks me is how people assume that any cartoon animal or even animal themed character in a non-children's fiction is a "furry thing". Like, a friend of mine thinks King the jaguar-masked luchador from Tekken is a furry. _Dude_, he was designed in the early 90's before the Internet was even mainstream, the chances of there having been a secret furry on Namco's design team are miniscule.


----------



## cad (Sep 9, 2011)

keretceres said:


> I have spoken to many people about Furries and the Fandom and something that I have found time and time  again is that people  who have seen the CSI show, are immediately negative on the whole subject. Media representation is very important to some and has a great affect on people's ability to accept something. This is also a reason why I think in the western world, for example homosexuality has become more accepted;  the media has portrayed it ever increasingly and usually in a positive light. - People get used to the idea that it is 'normal' so they start to become  less closed to the idea.
> 
> The media produces accepted, 'credible' stereotypes that people trust and assume are fact. Even if common sense argues against it.


God so much this. My younger brother believes that all gay people are extremely flamboyant, just because media represents them as such. :/


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 9, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> One thing that irks me is how people assume that any cartoon animal or even animal themed character in a non-children's fiction is a "furry thing". Like, a friend of mine thinks King the jaguar-masked luchador from Tekken is a furry. _Dude_, he was designed in the early 90's before the Internet was even mainstream, the chances of there having been a secret furry on Namco's design team are miniscule.


 There were furries long before the web. Not necessarily always with that name, but yeah.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 9, 2011)

That foxes are sluts. Really, guys? This is still around?

I've been with the same person for just over a year. 

And, apperantly furries are sexually attracted to our pets. Ew.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 9, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> That foxes are sluts. Really, guys? This is still around?
> 
> I've been with the same person for just over a year.
> 
> And, apperantly furries are sexually attracted to our pets. Ew.



A lot of foxes are sluts. Not all, just a lot.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2011)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> That foxes are sluts. Really, guys? This is still around?
> 
> I've been with the same person for just over a year.
> 
> And, apperantly furries are sexually attracted to our pets. Ew.


Yeah that stereotype is still around. I've gotten used to it and make jokes about it now. I'm pretty much the exact opposite of a slut though.


----------



## israfur (Sep 9, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> One thing that irks me is how people assume that any cartoon animal or even animal themed character in a non-children's fiction is a "furry thing". Like, a friend of mine thinks King the jaguar-masked luchador from Tekken is a furry. _Dude_, he was designed in the early 90's before the Internet was even mainstream, the chances of there having been a secret furry on Namco's design team are miniscule.


Actually, the fandom has been around since the early 80's D;


----------



## Attaman (Sep 9, 2011)

Fandom's been around for a while, but Billy's complaint is sound. It's such a blatant grab to bring anything into the fandom, and if one pays attention they'll typically notice that the louder one shouts "Bugs Bunny / Ancient Pantheons / whatever is Furry!", the more they have an agenda behind it. "Oh, see, you're all furries, so you can't mock us!" "See, it's been around for ages, we can do whatever we want with whatever animal things we want and it can't possibly be misrepresentation." "See? We aren't all about Porn! And furry is such a big deal religions were built around it!"


----------



## Xeno (Sep 10, 2011)

I've asked 2 people what they think of furries and both of their reactions were 
"Oh, you mean those people that have sex in animal costumes?"


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 10, 2011)

The misconception that anything that is a talking animal automagically equates to it being furry.

Guys, I can't enjoy lion king anymore because of this, it was my favourite movie growing up. You guys ruined it for me.

(Also why is spellcheck telling me that movie is not a word?)


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty much the exact opposite of a slut though.



Are you asexual?

Do you have fantasies of reproducing by budding?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah that stereotype is still around. I've gotten used to it and make jokes about it now. I'm pretty much the exact opposite of a slut though.



PSHH. Last I remember you were the biggest slutfox around.

(been gone a while, yus I have.)


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 10, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I've asked 2 people what they think of furries and both of their reactions were
> "Oh, you mean those people that have sex in animal costumes?"


The few people I talked to about furries said the same thing. Some mention the tyra bank's show and the episode with furries being interviewed or something like that (haven't seen that episode). Some others would mention the child animal cartoons porn.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 10, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Are you asexual?
> 
> Do you have fantasies of reproducing by budding?


 No I just don't do anything of that nature.


Moonfall The Fox said:


> PSHH. Last I remember you were the biggest slutfox around.
> 
> (been gone a while, yus I have.)


Those were jokes.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> One thing that irks me is how people assume that any cartoon animal or even animal themed character in a non-children's fiction is a "furry thing". Like, a friend of mine thinks King the jaguar-masked luchador from Tekken is a furry. _Dude_, he was designed in the early 90's before the Internet was even mainstream, the chances of there having been a secret furry on Namco's design team are miniscule.



Actually it is furries who think that, not outsiders of the fandom.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Actually it is furries who think that, not outsiders of the fandom.



...DUN DUN DUUUN


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 11, 2011)

DarkMettaur said:


> The misconception that anything that is a talking animal automagically equates to it being furry.
> 
> Guys, I can't enjoy lion king anymore because of this, it was my favourite movie growing up. You guys ruined it for me.
> 
> (Also why is spellcheck telling me that movie is not a word?)



Well seeing as furries are fans of anthropomorphism/zoomorphism

and the lion king is a movie with talking animals

I don't see why you're bothered with furries being fans of the lion king

"I can't enjoy watching Sideways anymore because all these fans of wine keep saying there's wine in it"


----------



## Tycho (Sep 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> "I can't enjoy watching Sideways anymore because all these fans of wine keep saying there's Merlot in it"



Fixed.  :3c


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 11, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> God so much this. My younger brother believes that all gay people are extremely flamboyant, just because media represents them as such. :/



Of course all gay people are flamboyant. Some of them just manage to control it. :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Well seeing as furries are fans of anthropomorphism/zoomorphism
> 
> and the lion king is a movie with talking animals
> 
> I don't see why you're bothered with furries being fans of the lion king


 That's not DM's complaint.

DM has no problem with them being fans, if I'm reading their post right. They have a problem with "OMG IT'S FUREE MEDIA! IF U LIKE IT UR A FUR!" / "OMG SINCE IT FUREE THERE NOTHING WRONG WITH 20,000 PORN PICS".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 11, 2011)

How about species misconceptions? 

All kangaroos have pouches regardless of genders, and all roos are foot fetishists.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 11, 2011)

Attaman said:


> That's not DM's complaint.
> 
> DM has no problem with them being fans, if I'm reading their post right. They have a problem with "OMG IT'S FUREE MEDIA! IF U LIKE IT UR A FUR!" / "OMG SINCE IT FUREE THERE NOTHING WRONG WITH 20,000 PORN PICS".



Nobody of actual consequence would say that though, so I don't understand how that would affect DM

And that's a bit of a stretch from "It's got anthropomorphism in it therefor it's going to appeal to people who like anthropomorphism"




Tycho said:


> Fixed. :3c



Clickhttp://www.gifbin.com/bin/122010/1292331020_evil-girl.gif


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2011)

Seconding the roo furry stereotypes as misconceptions.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Clickhttp://www.gifbin.com/bin/122010/1292331020_evil-girl.gif



Fix, please.  One link redirected to http://www.gifbin.com/img/hotlinking-disabled.gif and the other is invisible.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 11, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Seconding the roo furry stereotypes as misconceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Fix, please.  One link redirected to http://www.gifbin.com/img/hotlinking-disabled.gif and the other is invisible.



That's weird because there's only one link and it links to a GIF and not the link that you posted


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 11, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Oh, I understand what you mean now. Thanks for clarifying
> 
> 
> Am I the only one of thinking that this would be a disturbing way to raise a child?



I was raised with my family calling me a cat all the time as a joke, and i believed it.    eventually i realized i was not a cat.  but here i am now.  >_>  i was a gullible child...


----------



## Sar (Sep 15, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> How about species misconceptions?
> 
> All kangaroos have pouches regardless of genders, and all roos are foot fetishists.


Every furry is either some sort of candid or some sort of feline. 
Nothing else.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 29, 2011)

The assumption that all furries are into bestiality is frustrating.


----------

